# Misano Red



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Misano Red porn!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, looks *wonderful*, even though it is a MK2.. :lol: :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

As Hoggy says...
Nice even though its a Mk2 ;-)

Spotted a bit you've missed & is that a scratch Dave? :-o


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice pics


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Best colour 8)


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Best colour 8)


Now that's a proper car 
Mk1's still have it, and great condition Ian.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You Mark 1 tarts  :wink: 
Farther and Son on the drive this morning


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another mk1


----------

